# Red Cell Supplement or alternative



## KautoStar1 (22 September 2008)

Is Red Cell the best supplement of its kind or can anyone recommend some good alternatives ?  Generally I like the NAF range of products, but Red Cell has been suggested.  What do you think ?  Thanks


----------



## JessPickle (22 September 2008)

I use red cell, its really good and having the pump is really useful as it means its easy to give the correct amount.  Also it doesn't go off and disgusting like NAF blood liquid does

Equisup or propell plus are good as well


----------



## SSM (22 September 2008)

I had Jump Off recommended - not that I can tell the difference, but could not with Red Cell either!


----------



## Maesfen (22 September 2008)

If it's a general pick me up you need (or rather your horse!) then Kossolian is very good too.  Has B12 and other things in and horses seem to take to it easily; trainers and professionals use it a lot and seems to do the trick particularly at coat changing time.  Lasts a while and doesn't go off, it's a powder.  About £14 for 3.5kg.


----------



## seche (22 September 2008)

I use (as had sold out of Red Cell) NAF blood liquid - its fine - its ment to be green and gloopy.. THough next bottle is Red cell - its good stuff!

We used Equilibrium for a while over Blue chip on the youngsters and still found blue chip better too..


----------



## Sprout (22 September 2008)

I am using Red Cell on one of ours recovering from a virus, and its brilliant, lasts for ages, and is acceptable to fussy feeders!


----------



## ladyt25 (22 September 2008)

I use kossolian for mine (since he was mildly anaemic many years ago). he tends to get a bit lethargic at the changes of the seasons when he's a bit warm in his coat before i clip him basically. Seems to do the trick though and keeps him perky enough. Think I used red cell or something similar many years ago but don't remember whether it had any effect of not. i find kossolian a bit easier though as is a powder which the horses seem to love and can't get as messy as the liquid stuff!


----------



## kellyeaton (22 September 2008)

is it for a pick me up you want? have you tried vi-sorbin that has lots of b vits in it iron and sorbital with is an engery boost and cherry flavoured and all horses love it! very good for times of pick me up or for un well horses!


----------



## star (22 September 2008)

did you read the H&amp;H vet article recently about iron supplements?  it basically dismisses them all.  i've never really noticed a difference using them and i've tried red cell/propell plus etc.


----------



## JessPickle (22 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
did you read the H&amp;H vet article recently about iron supplements?  it basically dismisses them all.  i've never really noticed a difference using them and i've tried red cell/propell plus etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

not utterly true, mines an anemic, without iron supplements he becomes anemic.  Blood tests prove it have 5 different ones


----------



## beh (22 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
is it for a pick me up you want? have you tried vi-sorbin that has lots of b vits in it iron and sorbital with is an engery boost and cherry flavoured and all horses love it! very good for times of pick me up or for un well horses! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Will second that, lovely jubbly stuff


----------



## mil1212 (23 September 2008)

When my old boy was aneamic the vet suggested red cell or propell like supplement. We couldn't get red cell so used a months supply of propell, when the vet next checked his blood count, there was no change and he was still aneamic. We then changed to red cell and the next blood count he was fine again. I think it depends on the horse as to what works best for it.


----------

